# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Where to find normal Honey Gouramis

## yellowthresher

Hi guys!


I have recently finished cycling my tank and i am looking for some original yellow honey gouramis (_Trichogaster chuna),_ but after browsing through many fish farms/shops (Qianhu, seaview, c328 etc) all i seem to find are flame honey gouramis. After doing some research, i found out that original ones are hard to find, but i'm kinda obsessed with the colour yellow, so anyone knows a place that sells original honey gouramis/golden honey gouramis in singapore? thanks! (maybe i didn't look hard enough?)

----------


## RonJ

I hope someone replies you. I have seen the flame red in seaview. The thing about this forum is, no one seems to be replying anymore!

----------


## happydanio123

> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> I have recently finished cycling my tank and i am looking for some original yellow honey gouramis (_Trichogaster chuna),_ but after browsing through many fish farms/shops (Qianhu, seaview, c328 etc) all i seem to find are flame honey gouramis. After doing some research, i found out that original ones are hard to find, but i'm kinda obsessed with the colour yellow, so anyone knows a place that sells original honey gouramis/golden honey gouramis in singapore? thanks! (maybe i didn't look hard enough?)


Welcome to the hobby! 

You can try Seaview under assorted Gouramis or if you're desperate QianHu for exotic or hard to find variants. 

Issue with many lfs is that they don't label their livestock properly. One exception to that is petsmart in Serangoon North that has very clear and accurate labelling. Was there over a month ago and I think they sold Gouramis. 

Personally I just purchase whatever catches my eye. Don't really bother about the species...

Cheers,
Happydanio

Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk

----------


## chickennublet

A bit late but I got mine from Fresh n Marine. Nice yellow colour.

----------


## ljohn78

> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> I have recently finished cycling my tank and i am looking for some original yellow honey gouramis (_Trichogaster chuna),_ but after browsing through many fish farms/shops (Qianhu, seaview, c328 etc) all i seem to find are flame honey gouramis. After doing some research, i found out that original ones are hard to find, but i'm kinda obsessed with the colour yellow, so anyone knows a place that sells original honey gouramis/golden honey gouramis in singapore? thanks! (maybe i didn't look hard enough?)


Its funny you mentioned you cant find yellow honey guorami at c328. I bought 4 yellow honey guorami from c328 and quite often find fresh stock of this fish.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## happydanio123

> Its funny you mentioned you cant find yellow honey guorami at c328. I bought 4 yellow honey guorami from c328 and quite often find fresh stock of this fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 Really? 

I just was there a week ago to pick up some African cichlids and I definitely saw some in Polyart and some nameless shops at C328...

For Polyart at least you need to go into the shop and at some secluded corner are the honey Gouramis.




Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ljohn78

Second this. Just passby c328. Aunty shop is closed but Arowana Avenue got sell yellow honey guorami.

----------

